# d-bolt cycles



## aceshigh (Oct 20, 2005)

right here it goes im 18 and want to start a d-bolt cyle im going to have 250mgs a day and i dont think i need pct beacause i am a real man,,,,i have been training for 3 weeks and im just not getting the gains i was expecting ,,,i heard the cereal diet was the best for bodybuilding so im having 3 bolwls of rice bubbles a day with a little bit of suger for strength gains,,,,,,,i am 109 pounds and i am easily the biggest person in my immediate vicinity,,,,,,i have looked at a few posts on here and think most of u are wasting your time ,,,,200 calories a day is plaenty for a hard core bodybuilder like myself,,,,,,,,if any of u so called experienced lifters and juicers want any info on hardcore bodybuilding i will help u as much as i can,,,,,being on the no protien diet has really helped with my gains over the last 2 weeks,,,but i havnt seen the gains i expected ok now my stats,,,,,im 18 5ft3 arms 9 inch,,,,thighs 15 inches,,,and my pb bench press was  10 kgs for 4 reps and i did it easily without even a warm up,,,,,i know my stats are really going to impress alot of people but im not available for any guest posing or anything like that,,,,,had a massive workout last night my biceps swelled up so much i thought they were going to burst,,,,,,,,my mum says im looking huge and she doesnt lie ,,,,please feel free to comment i know someday i will turn pro thanx


----------



## vette1derek (Oct 20, 2005)

HERE IS A PLAN, STICK A SHOTGUN BARREL IN YOUR MOUTH AND PULL THE TRIGGER


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 20, 2005)

hillarious! 

you only need to visit muscletalk.co.uk and you'll read about 5 new posts like this everyday!


----------



## vette1derek (Oct 20, 2005)

I think ACESHIGH made this up just to get the hate flowing


----------

